

Open a port for your ip to a Amazon EC2 security group (OSX) - aspelund
http://www.49lights.com/blogg/2013/05/open_port_for_your_ip_amazon_ec2_security_group/

======
noldornoldor
Script can be improved by automatic parsing of IP address from 2-3 different
providers : e.g. <http://checkip.dyndns.com/> , <http://myip.dk/> ,
<http://ipchicken.com/> ...

I don`t feel safe to send AWS ID and SECRET KEY so VPN + 2-factor auth into
admin console is even better way i guess.

